# giving an adult riding lessons...



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

As an adult, I can tell you that I have NO problems taking lessons from someone younger than me. My goals and needs are a bit different from younger kids. Take it as slow as she wants to go. Ask her what things she has been doing and what things she would like to work on, just to get started, then take over as "trainer" after the first lesson or two. Confidence is a BIG issue as we get older. Fear of getting hurt can impair adult riders ability to move as quickly as the kids. Before starting, ask her what her goals are. Does she just want to learn to ride a horse? Does she want to show? Does she want to excel in a particular discipline or learn the basics in several? Does she hope to one day have her own horse? Riding is very personal for adults, and they seem to have very individual goals and expectations. Also try to get a feel for how serious she wants to be, and that should help you determine how "tough" to be with her. I've found trainers that are used to "fluff" with the kids and aren't critical enough with me. I've also found trainers that are used to cracking down with the kids and try to push me way too far past my comfort zone. It's going to be a bit of a different relationship than with the kids, more open and discussion like, than the usual dictatorship with kids. 

I know many trainers prefer teaching kids where they have more control. I wish trainers would just keep in mind, most adult riders are there becasue they have always had a love for horses and can now well afford it. You're not dependant on parents paying you, you'll never have them disappear for weeks because they got grounded, adults won't lose interest when they discover boys, and they're usually more than willing to learn about everything in the horse world and help with ANYTHING around the farm. Adult students can give you some sanity after dealing with kids all day!

Hope this helps!


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you so much! That really helps me. I wasn't too sure if I could do it but I am getting the confidence that age doesn't matter. She has already bought a horse and I am riding him for her to keep him in shape (That is how we met  ) so I have decided to teach her to ride better and teach her how to train a little.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Oooh, even better! I just bought my first horse in 10 years. I owned and showed H/J's for 12 years growing up, but just couldn't afford it after I was on my own, even when I was still working on farms. I have really different goals now, most importantly being the very best owner I can be for Danny. Although I'd like to get back into showing a bit, I just enjoy spending time with him and making our training sessions fun for both of us. I'm guessing this is her first horse? I'd go into a bit more detail during lessons about the "whys" of your corrections to her riding, and explaining the "whys" of her horse's reactions. 

Best thing I can offer is to think more like a mentor or a coach with her. Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

horsea said:


> so I have decided to teach her to ride better and teach her how to train a little.


You decided or she asked?


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

mls: She asked me to give her lessons but has hinted to me saying things like "how can I get him to do that" and "how can he do that better" so I will help her with with those type of training things as well. I believe that you can become a better rider not only by riding but also by doing groundwork. I have already showed her how to lunge her horse and how to do things that are better for him, which I believe every rider needs to know before they ride. 

luvmyperch: She has always loved horses but she could never afford one, but now she can. She wants to just be able to ride on the trails by herself and do one of our barn fun shows. Thats a good idea, thank you, I will plan the lessons for more fun horse & owner things and focus more on the reasons why!


----------

